# Help! stopping foundation from creasing



## Danfanny (Mar 8, 2009)

i am at my wits end
i have tried everything that i can possibly think of to stop my foundation from gathering in the crease from my nose to my mouth when i am talking or smiling
i get so paranoid about it i try not to smile and talk without realy moving my mouth and i look a right imbesile ahah
i've even tried appling UDPP to my face to try and stop it from creasing 
with no luck

guys help me i am out of ideas! 
anyone else have this problem 
what do you do to stop it?? x


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 8, 2009)

Im having the same problem!!  I tried smashbox photo finish primer but for some reason those lines from my nose to my mouth always show up :-(


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 8, 2009)

i bring alittle brush with me and buff it out during the day... worse ok.
but SO annoying


----------



## makeba (Mar 8, 2009)

i have found that if i use to much primer on my face prior to foundation i get this problem. use a primer but figure out the amount suitable for your skin type. after you put on your foundation use a kabuki brush and buff the foundation into your skin. i may rub the brush over my face about 12 or more times and press a little more around the corners of my nose.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 8, 2009)

Buffer brush is your best friend. Try buffering between layers. And always set with a powder and buff that layer too


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't use too much primer, make sure you use thin layers of foundation, try to use fewer layers over problem areas after, and set with a good powder and a fluffy brush - if you use something too dense, too much powder will be deposited and it can cake and consequently crease.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 10, 2009)

maybe try applying less foundation?


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the same problem-at the end of the day, it looks like I have really deep creases around my mouth and it drives me crazy! I'll try everything posted here-hopefully something will work for the both of us!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 13, 2009)

I actually squirt some primer (smashbox) into my foundation and mix it all up before I apply it on my face. This is very effective because the primer fills in all the little wrinkles and fine lines around my eyes, mouth, and nose areas. Also, I ALWAYS use the 109 brush to blend the foundation into harder-to-reach areas such as the sides of my nose, underneath my eyes. After using the primer + foundation together at the same time, I have never had a problem with foundation creasing around my nose again.


----------



## Nadeshda (Mar 13, 2009)

Maybe you are using too much foundation. That happened to me with a cream-to-powder foundation, when I was applying it with a sponge. I now use a flat-top buffer brush and it works. Not only do I use less product, it also buffs it.


----------

